# TV in Autotrail Tracker EKS SE 2005



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Have just had a new well new to me that is a 2005 Autotrail Tracker EKS SE my first real motorhome. Went to the show at Malvern over the weekend no problems with the van apart from cannot work out how to get the in built drop down TV,reversing camera plays ok. Phoned the dealer and spoke to the guy who gave us a tour around the van showing how things work etc but he cannot remember how to swich the TV on, so has anyone got a 2005 EKS ES and can tell me how to work the TV please. The big problem is the radio/CDplayer/DVD/player display is not very clear, managed to download a instruction book but this is not very clear about the tv. Any help gratefully received.
Regards


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You need to change the input that you tv is looking at. You should have a remote control for the tv. Try pressing the button marked "source". That will switch it from the reversing camera feed to the tuner feed. Well it does on my 07 Cheyenne.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Your van and mine are pretty much identical, except that mine additionally has a 12" tv hard wired in, and this may make our systems operate differently. 8O 

You must already have the small on/off toggle switch beside the top box set to "on" because the reversing camera works fine (similarly the on/off switch on the drop down monitor.)

In the locker there is a black plastic circular rotating switch and my flip down tv works in position 2.

Using the small hand remote, press the top left button so that the red led goes "off" and then press the remote's AV source button (also on the top row.) One press for camera and one for tv.

That operates my tv........Hope it does yours.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks both.
Have sorted out how to get the tv working by using all 3 remotes we got it in the end.Well we think we have LOL will find out for real when we go over to France and see if we can get a signal !!!!.
Hurricane, do you use the plug/arial by the rear door to use your hard wired tv ?.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello ChaseTracker,

My flat screen telly is bolted to the wardrobe wall (  ) and is a daft location. I think that was because it was the shortest route to the Status aerial directly overhead.

The wiring, although installed by the dealer, causes additional complexity regarding sound. We are lumbered with four hand controls.  

It was fitted by the original owner who quickly found his 'bulk' didn't suit the narrow walkway. :lol: 

I would strip it all out, but the repair to the wardrobe wall would look a dog's dinner. To be honest, we don't watch a lot of tv in the van as there is so much else to do when away. :wink:

I am sure you have written down what you did to get to operate your telly today, memory doesn't get any better with age.


----------

